# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Caro colegas

## luisnunes

Ola caros colegas, agora que o tempinho começa a melhorar, não haverá alguem que queira vir a algumas colectas de água, no Cabo Raso?
Dessa fora poderemos partilhar experiências, conhecimentos e  claro beber algumas bejecas. :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

claro que alinho.... tenho poucos fins de semana... mas no a seguir a pascoa tou domingo.... podiamos combinar uma almoçarada.... ou entao uma jantarada no sabado antes.....

----------


## luisnunes

Ricardo
Almoço não sei mas podemos combinar ir la na mesma.
Por mim por ser depois de almoço, tipo passeio e podemos levar umas sandochas e bejecas para o lanche.
Agora pode ser sábado ou domingo. :SbBiere5:  :SbOk3: ♦

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

pra mim o ideal é no domingo a tarde...

----------

